
Educationism: The subtle bias we often ignore - sonabinu
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20171219-the-hidden-judgements-holding-people-back
======
mashtaters
“We are evaluating people – giving them negative attitudes – even though we
know that in reality they cannot be blamed for their low education.” IT
engineer here with 19 years in the industry and no college degree. It's
unconscionable that people have negative attitudes against others perceived as
having low education. That said, traditional education is only one of many
ways to become educated, and people generally can choose to further their
education in many subjects without paying tuition to some institution. Doing
so isn't necessarily straightforward or easy, but it starts with an
individual's desire to simply learn and to pursue knowledge wherever it can be
found.

------
megamindbrian2
Don't forget about reverse educationism. People give me way too much credit
for appearing smart.

